

Elon Musk: ‘With artificial intelligence we are summoning the demon.’ - massappeal
http://webcast.amps.ms.mit.edu/fall2014/AeroAstro/index-Fri-PM.html

======
matheweis
Full transcript of the quote OP was referencing (at 1:07:44 as indicated by
visionscaper)

"I think we should be very careful about artificial intelligence. If I were to
guess at what our biggest existential thread is, it's probably that. So, we
need to be very careful with artificial intelligence. I am increasingly
inclined to think that there should be some regulatory oversight at the
institutional, maybe at the national and international - level, just to make
sure we don't to something very foolish. I mean with artificial intelligence
we are summoning the demon. You know - you know all those stories where
there's the guy with the pentagram and the holy water and he's like, yea, sure
you can control the demon... didn't work out."

------
visionscaper
I really like how Elon Musk thinks big and acted on it : "..get us back on
track of extending life beyond earth, that’s the reason for starting SpaceX"
(51:43)

------
sadfaceunread
Terrible title.

~~~
theoh
He says AI is the biggest existential threat we face. It's at about 1:07 I
think. What's the problem?

~~~
visionscaper
FYI, to be exact :

"We should be very careful about Artificial Intelligence, if I would guess to
what our biggest existential thread is, it's probably that" 1:07:44

